# Redfishing Webinar by Navionics



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just found out I was registered for this webinar tonight @ 7:30pm

If anyone is interested......Pro Redfish Tips and Tactics Part 2 / Live from the Amelia Angler w/ Capt. Stephen Fields and Capt. Jeff Crumpton" 

http://www.navionics.com/en/webinar/webinar-schedule


----------

